# Aquariumfertilizer.com is gone



## Akaizhar (Jul 5, 2008)

Or down for the time being, does anyone have any idea where else I can order these fertz from?


----------



## Dejlig (Jan 20, 2013)

http://greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizer.html


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I was just on there.


----------



## kingjombeejoe (Apr 13, 2005)

This is another source. I'm not sure how the prices compare but it is another option. http://www.bobstropicalplants.com/shop/en/6-fertilizers


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Seems fine today

http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/index.asp?Option1=products


----------

